# Peppered Corydora Eggs



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! Earlier today I discovered some eggs in my tank that I know came from my peppered corys and I don't have the slightest clue on how to take care of the fry when(if) they hatch. First off, I need to know how to set up a breeder tank and what I should feed the fry (I have a 10 gallon spare tank handy that I can use as a breeder). Secondly, should I take the eggs out of the tank and put them into the breeder tank or should I wait until they hatch? And finally, when would I be able to return them to my main tank if they grow up? Remember I am new to this so the more details you can provide the better! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

remove the eggs with a razor blade and place them in a container with some meth blue..put in an airstone..set the container in the main tank with the temp at about 80 degrees...they should hatch in a few days...
you will need a very fine powdered food for the first month or so..then a little bigger size .......fry need a different food then adults..they need higher protein and fat levels...
quality fry foods are actually a bit hard to find..a lot of shops don't handle them..


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you very much this helps me a ton! Just one question, I have a fungus treatment powder already that I bought from petsmart would that be ok to use instead of the methylene blue?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

probably would work....what is the name of the powder..


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Its API Fungus Cure. So far its working really well I don't see any fungus on the eggs yet. Also my corys spawned again so I'm hoping now I'll have a better chance at success with the little guys  Also when the eggs hatch, do I have to keep adding the fungus cure or is that just for the eggs? And what should be the final questions, what should I feed them next after the first month or so, flakes or algae tablets? And when should I start with the algae tablets if not after the first month? Thank you very much I'll keep you updated when they start hatching!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've heard Cory fry are very small. So maybe infusia or the first bite stuff? Correct me if I'm wrong someone....
The fungus care is just for eggs.
After a month they should be able to still do first bites and maybe flake food (crushed really good)

My female Cory has been getting realllly fat. Would that mean they could spawn? My mom keeps telling me how fat she is...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i usually set up a separate tank for breeding my cories....just a bare 10 gallon with heater and sponge filter...when they have been well fed and primed and females looking fat i will wipe down the inside walls of the tank and do a 40% water change using fresh tap water about 12-15 degrees cooler than the tank...that will actually only drop the overall tank temp by about 8 degrees...kind of like a fresh cool rain ; which triggers spawning...after the fish spawn i remove the adults and put them in another tank..that way i don't disturb the eggs and the eggs and fry won't be bothered or eaten.. 

anti fungal agents are just for the eggs..once they hatch i start doing water changes to get rid of it...
FEEDING........................i cannot stress this enough...fry and young growing fish ARE NOT adults..........they have different dietary requirements..take a good look at nature.....almost all species of animal young require diets that are higher in proteins and fats than adults...50-60% protein......10-20% fats......
these promote good health and rapid growth...i sell a number of foods for fry as well as adults..some of the fry foods are quite expensive..but a little goes a long way..good quality fish foods for adults can be found everywhere....good fry foods are a little harder to find...but they are out there..read the labels to see nutritional values..

cory fry are pretty small and will need a fairly small food..see if you can find some dry oak leaves around you..preferably from the woods where no chemicals have been used...put several in the tank....in a few days infusoria and many tiny organisms will grow to feed the fry...fall is coming...collect dry leaves if you plan on breeding fish....i will be collecting them this fall as i have 5 oak trees in my yard.....
guy....PM me your address and i will send you a sample of fry food...


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

The hatching has begun! I'm starting to get excited about this now! Only one has hatched so far and I haven't seen him move yet (not free swimming yet I hope) and I have another question (sorry if I keep bugging you) but I want to move the fry into a breeder box and stick that into my main tank so I can get them out of the fungus cured water. How would I transport them without doing any harm or should I even try this? I plan on going out and buying a 20 gallon grow out tank so the breeder box is just a temporary idea right now. Thanks a lot


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would leave it be for now..just take out about 1 cup every few hours with a turkey baster and replace it with fresh water.........then when they are a bit bigger and the new grow out tank is ready you can transfer the fry..


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

The one thing I worry about though is that if I replace too much of the water will the eggs be more likely to contract the fungus? I've only had to remove four eggs that had fungus and I don't see anymore. When would be a good time to get the grow out tank and do the transfer? Obviously these guys are one day old and I don't plan on transferring them now but how long should I wait?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

depends on what they are in now..small container ; about 1 week after free swimming...just let the container sink into the growout tank and gently fill with water...then turn it over and allow the fry to flow out into the tank...

the eggs are starting to hatch...you can now start reducing the treatment....


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Alright thank you very much for all of your help  so far no more eggs have hatched but my corys spawned again for the third time so I have a little more to work with and now I'm a little more prepared! I think three times is enough though so I'm probably going to increase the temperature in the tank a few degrees


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it seems that they were triggered to spawn by the low that has been moving in....it has probably rained by you in the past several days...
happenes to me all the time...


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have some live ones! This was such dumb luck too! I found the eggs they were in by complete accident at like 2 o'clock today and instead of putting them in the 3 gallon tank I already set up for the other batches I put my breeder box in my 55 gallon and placed the eggs in there. The eggs looked really dark and when I came back in to check on them at like 3:45, I saw three little wrigglers whipping around the box! I'm so happy to have caught them in the nick of time, can't wait for the others to hatch! Thank you lohachata I owe it all to you for all of your help! By the way I raised the temperature in the tank to about 80 degrees Fahrenheit and the corys aren't showing any signs of breeding anymore. One more quick note too, I don't know if they can/will do this, but my bronze corys looked like they getting ready to mate a few nights ago and the bronze male was chasing the peppered female at some points so I'm kind of interested to see what the third batch is going to look like  and god knows where or if the bronze ones laid the eggs so I think they're a lost cause if they happened.


----------



## ThatGuy517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Also, I'm going to try and post week by week pictures if they make it past week one


----------

